# VI-C needs more MS Paint avatars



## chillbot (Sep 12, 2017)

@Saxer is clearly much better at this than me:






But I think everyone needs an MS Paint avatar. It's a tricky program to learn/master but I'm available to help if anyone needs it. Sample of my work:









And some seriously amazing artwork not done by me:


----------



## leon chevalier (Sep 12, 2017)

chillbot said:


> @Saxer is clearly much better at this than me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will do mine and I'm offering my service for free as well. 
I've a degree in mspaint.


----------



## patrick76 (Sep 12, 2017)

Reminds me of this
http://www.twainquotes.com/InstructionsInArt.html


----------



## enCiphered (Sep 12, 2017)

chillbot said:


> @Saxer is clearly much better at this than me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice job! :D

By the way, why does the majority of VI members has this avatar?







What is this?!


----------



## leon chevalier (Sep 12, 2017)

ok I've done mine. Before :





Now you check my new awesome avatar ! Already made me got 3 news jobs !


----------



## chillbot (Sep 12, 2017)

patrick76 said:


> Reminds me of this
> http://www.twainquotes.com/InstructionsInArt.html


----------



## leon chevalier (Sep 12, 2017)

chillbot said:


>


Fantastic!


----------



## hawpri (Sep 12, 2017)

It took a while, but I did mine. I don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## chillbot (Sep 12, 2017)

hawpri said:


> It took a while, but I did mine. I don't know what I'm doing.


Wow! Fantastic.


----------



## JPComposer (Sep 12, 2017)

Great idea, goodbye to that dull old default avatar


----------



## chillbot (Sep 12, 2017)

JPComposer said:


> Great idea, goodbye to that dull old default avatar


Also seriously nice work.


----------



## patrick76 (Sep 12, 2017)

chillbot said:


>


Ha! This is actually awesome! Thanks, I will definitely use as avatar if you don't mind.


----------



## chillbot (Sep 12, 2017)

Nice. Updated the OP.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 12, 2017)

I'd like to thank and commend chillbot on his artistic and innovative efforts. My avatar has never felt so alive.


----------



## Karma (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## Mornats (Sep 13, 2017)

I love my gecko pic that Chillbot did so here it is as my new avatar :D


----------



## chillbot (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## Saxer (Sep 13, 2017)

Guess who...


----------



## leon chevalier (Sep 13, 2017)

I've done my home work ! It's me doing my VI-C Avatar !


*This is the fist part of my master peice, which is comming tomorrow... (spitfire teasing inside)*

Thanks you @chillbot for reminding me my love for pixel art ... and MS Paint


----------



## chillbot (Sep 13, 2017)

Wow @Saxer you've got actual skills!

(I hate to tell you this... I might be incorrect here... but I always thought the fun of MS Paint drawings was how BAD they looked.)

@leon chevalier takes me back to early King's Quest days... (or maybe Leisure Suit Larry??)


----------



## leon chevalier (Sep 14, 2017)

As promised, this is my master piece :


Sadly Animated Gif are not working as avatar... @Mike Greene @creativeforge ... please make the world a better place ... allow animated gif as avatar on VI-C


----------



## Mornats (Sep 14, 2017)

It's animated! :D And awesome.


----------



## leon chevalier (Sep 14, 2017)

Mornats said:


> It's animated! :D And awesome.


Thanks :D


----------



## creativeforge (Sep 14, 2017)

leon chevalier said:


> As promised, this is my master piece :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cute.  Animated gifs can create issues with their weight, and their content could actually create visually chaotic pages. For the readers, it creates a visually aggressive experience.


----------



## desert (Oct 20, 2017)

yes, please


----------



## chillbot (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## desert (Oct 20, 2017)

chillbot said:


>


That's beautiful, thanks!


----------



## chillbot (Oct 20, 2017)

desert said:


> That's beautiful, thanks!


So glad you agree!


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 20, 2017)

chillbot said:


> So glad you agree!



Nicely done!

BTW, to avoid the line break under the avatar too easily, @desert, you could use: "just here so I don't get fined."


----------



## desert (Oct 21, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> Nicely done!
> 
> BTW, to avoid the line break under the avatar too easily, @desert, you could use: "just here so I don't get fined."


That's weird. My screen shows it perfectly


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 21, 2017)

desert said:


> That's weird. My screen shows it perfectly


----------



## desert (Oct 21, 2017)

I've changed it twice... I'm stumped :\


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 21, 2017)

desert said:


> I've changed it twice... I'm stumped :\


Don't be. You're all good.


----------



## MatFluor (Nov 2, 2017)

Recommended Artist: Chillbot


----------



## StephenForsyth (Nov 2, 2017)

bless


----------



## chillbot (Nov 2, 2017)

You guys went to the same weirdo photographer or what.


----------



## chillbot (Apr 2, 2018)

Jdiggity1 said:


> I'd like to thank and commend chillbot on his artistic and innovative efforts. My avatar has never felt so alive.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Apr 2, 2018)

chillbot said:


>


Look... we had some fun.
But I'm just not sure if I'm feelin that 'buzz' anymore.

It's not you... it's me.
You're a very talented MS Painter, and I'm sure you'll make another member very happy some day.
I'll always treasure our "Banana Bond"


----------



## chillbot (Apr 2, 2018)

: (


----------



## NoamL (Apr 2, 2018)

< PIXEL PICASSO


----------



## CT (Apr 3, 2018)

New look, same great taste!


----------



## chillbot (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 3, 2018)

Okay, did a really crappy job of an avatar. Someday I might even fix it....


----------



## BlackCoyote (Apr 4, 2018)

chillbot said:


>



now this is what I call art... I'm forever in your debt


----------



## rottoy (Apr 4, 2018)

Done.


----------



## Karma (Apr 5, 2018)

chillbot said:


>


u r an artist


----------



## Zak Rahman (Apr 24, 2018)

I feel like I am contributing to this mighty endeavour.


----------



## MrZarlton (Apr 24, 2018)

I'd love one...anyone fancy lending their skills to MS Paintifying this?


----------



## chillbot (May 15, 2018)

MrZarlton said:


> I'd love one...anyone fancy lending their skills to MS Paintifying this?



Sorry for the delay I never saw this post. Wonder if you can tell it from the original or no:


----------



## PaulBrimstone (May 15, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Sorry for the delay I never saw this post. Wonder if you can tell it from the original or no:


Great, but the legs appear to have gills.


----------



## MrZarlton (May 15, 2018)

MrZarlton said:


> I'd love one...anyone fancy lending their skills to MS Paintifying this?


Awesome! Love it...thanks


----------



## Karma (May 16, 2018)

Wow


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (May 16, 2018)

Please... ? Pretty pretty please ?


----------



## chillbot (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (May 25, 2018)

YES ! Thank you, @chillbot ! Now I'm ready to rumble !


----------



## thesteelydane (May 25, 2018)

@chillbot can you help me out?


----------



## chillbot (Jul 1, 2018)

thesteelydane said:


> @chillbot can you help me out?


Sorry I didn't see this.

Clearly this looks just like you. Yes it does. Shut it. It does.


----------



## chillbot (Jul 1, 2018)

Actually wait let me move your right eyeball into a more natural position.






There. Now you can't even tell it's not the real thing.


----------



## thesteelydane (Jul 2, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Actually wait let me move your right eyeball into a more natural position.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love it! Thank you!


----------



## Akarin (Jul 2, 2018)

leon chevalier said:


> ok I've done mine. Before :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What font is this? Been searching for one that doesn't have the vertical bar on E for a while. Thanks!


----------



## leon chevalier (Jul 2, 2018)

Akarin said:


> What font is this? Been searching for one that doesn't have the vertical bar on E for a while. Thanks!


Sorry but I've drawn it directly in paint ! But I'm sure you can create your own font pretty easily.


----------



## Divico (Jul 2, 2018)

Love the idea, dont have the skill :(
Anyone want to help me with GandAlf?


----------



## Akarin (Jul 2, 2018)

leon chevalier said:


> Sorry but I've drawn it directly in paint ! But I'm sure you can create your own font pretty easily.



The previous one? You've drawn it? Nice. If I could, I'd rule the world :-p


----------



## leon chevalier (Jul 2, 2018)

Akarin said:


> The previous one? You've drawn it? Nice. If I could, I'd rule the world :-p


Oh, the previous one, drawn it too but with inkscape (it's free) it's vector based.


----------



## chillbot (May 4, 2019)

I miss the banana pic.


----------



## creativeforge (May 4, 2019)

:emoji_crescent_moon::emoji_monkey_face:


----------

